# goodbye my girls



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

so as a few of you know the other day we found a stray husky that is skinn and bones we took her home to carefor her, well tonight i left her in a kennel and my room and apparently she is super dog, she ripped the door off her kennel and my ladys cage sadly yafera, briar, rose and moon are gone critter has a few scratches and one small tooth mark but will be fine but rip yafera briar, rose, and moon, as for husku she is getting a muzzle for inside the house tomorrow and will be kept in the laundry room at night after i get the boxes out


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god  That must of been awful!! I'm so sorry to hear about your girls.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

it was i had only been gone about 30 minutes and had the feeling to go home and those are rare feelings so i did it and found them but had i not gone he crityer would be a gonner the dog had just launged at her my bf grabbed the dogs tail just in time


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my  Your poor girls  I also can't help but feel really sorry for the dog. It must of had a horrid life to have such behavioral issues and also so emaciated when you her!!! Sending lots of hopes across the seas that you feel better, Critter gets better and the poor dog can have a better life.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

the dog is getting a muzzle tomarrow i sighned her up for puppy classes yesterday after a vet visit sje is 6-8 months old and weighs 24lbs but he says she should weight 50-60 lbs for size she is super friendly to humans and my other dog nick i had her in the kennel in my room cause she had nipped at one of the cats and i knew she needed work but i didnt expect her to rip the door off both the kennel and girls cage i have critter in 10 gallon tank for the night gotta rebuild over half the cage tomarrow


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god  What a poor pup!! I'm sure she'll learn. My brothers got a Chihuahua that was very nippy and aggressive to all animals, he now thinks hes a cat after a bit of training haha! I cannot imagine the gut renching feeling you felt when you came home! I just truly hope it all goes upwards from now on for you and your fur babies!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

it was bad my bf is still crying he took it hardest as he had claimed the dog his yesterday, i don't really want to look for more rats now but i gotta find critter a friend she is still young being alone will drive her bonkers:-(


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh god  Yeah she will need a little friend  Maybe look into adoption centres (if you have any?)? My heart aches for all of you  Really and truly.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

none near me i know of but keeping my eyes open


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Oh jeez that's absolutely awful! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ive mamaged to distract myself and calm my bf down now


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

while you are going through this sad situation I have to tell you how proud and inspired by you I am that you did not blame the dog, and you realized that the dog itself is an animal. I have empathetic and warm feeling being sent to you. I'm sorry that this has happened.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i know she is a puppy from a unknown situation she has probably had to hunt them before to survive even being young , just hurts, im gonna rebuild the cage tomarrow im getting a new one for my birthday on the 18th anyway we are gonna build it so this never happens again, the first one is 3foot wide 3foot deep 5foot tall (w21,d21,h50 in inches) nect one will be 6foot wide 3foot deep 5 foot tall with a solid devider to keep boys and girls separate it will be more compact than one cage on each side of the room and im going to make the door thicker and jeaver so it cant be ripped off the henges again with a rubber guard on the back and a full latch on the front to make it secure with bracers and wire front and maby some more shelfes i like thw 4 but it can be made to more if i do half shelves


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I can not believe that happened! I am so sorry!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

it was soo upsetting my bf cant even lool near there cage


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

This is so sad


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I can't stop thinking about this, I feel so bad for you both.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

This has been in my mind all day now... I can't help but feel like I should try help but there nothing I can do bar sending lots of love over to you both!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I am so sorry that happened. (((hugs)))


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

sadly critter passed away on the way to her appointment


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Oh no Darkiss I'm so sorry to hear that. Poor babies.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

So sorry for this horrible tragedy. Feel better soon.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh Darkiss this was so hard to read, I'm so sorry for your terrible loss!! I don't have words just thinking of you.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I am so so very sorry. I could not do what you have done. Had they been my girls I would have had to find the dog a new home asap. I can't imagine that kind of pain and heartbreak. Again, I'm so sorry; you're in my thoughts.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so so SOOOO sorry this happened to you. 
May they all RIP.

I will be thinking of all of you. Hugs!!


----------

